# [solved] wireless not recognized: ipw2200 and kernel 2.6.37

## luigi.malago

hi forum,

ihave the following problem. i pudated the kernel from 2.6.30 to 2.6.37 both tuxonice.

right now my wireless network card is not recognized anymore.

here some info

lspci -vv

```

03:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2701

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (750ns min, 6000ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

   Region 0: Memory at fbff9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

```

cat /var/log/messages | grep ipw

```

Jul 28 13:53:06 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

Jul 28 13:53:06 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul 28 13:53:06 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul 28 13:53:06 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Jul 28 13:53:06 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

Jul 28 13:53:06 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Jul 28 15:27:00 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

Jul 28 15:27:00 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul 28 15:27:00 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul 28 15:27:00 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Jul 28 15:27:00 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

Jul 28 15:27:00 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Jul 28 16:28:00 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jul 28 17:33:25 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

Jul 28 17:33:25 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul 28 17:33:25 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul 28 17:33:25 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Jul 28 17:33:25 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

Jul 28 17:33:25 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Jul 29 01:36:32 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

Jul 29 01:36:32 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul 29 01:36:32 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul 29 01:36:32 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Jul 29 01:36:32 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

Jul 29 01:36:32 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Jul 29 17:34:52 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

Jul 29 17:34:52 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul 29 17:34:52 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul 29 17:34:52 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Jul 29 17:34:52 localhost kernel: ipw2200 0000:03:02.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

Jul 29 17:34:52 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

```

my problem is that i cannot fnd the entry 

            <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

in the kernel

```

  │ │                        --- Wireless LAN                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                        │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                             │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED)                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                        <*>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)                                 │ │  

  │ │                        [*]     Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver                                │ │  

  │ │                        [ ]       Support for non-volatile firmware download                                           │ │  

  │ │                        < >     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors                                │ │ 

  │ │                        < >     Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors                                               │ │

  │ │                        < >     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 PC Cards 

```

any idea?

thanks a lot,

luigiLast edited by luigi.malago on Fri Aug 05, 2011 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luigi.malago

that was the 2.6.30 configuration, that is missing in 2.6.37

```

  │ │                        [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                        [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support                                                │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                        │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                             │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus                                              │ │  

  │ │                        < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support                                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                               │ │  

  │ │                        <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                                 │ │  

  │ │                        [ ]     Enable promiscuous mode                                                                │ │  

  │ │                        [ ]     Enable QoS support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                        [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module.                                        │ │  

  │ │                        [ ]   Full debugging output for the LIBIPW component                                           │ │  

  │ │                        < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)    

```

----------

## luigi.malago

2.6.34-tuxonice-r6  seems fine..

```

  │ │                        --- Wireless LAN                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support with thin firmware                             │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                        │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Atmel at76c503/at76c505/at76c505a USB cards                                              │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                             │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED)                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support                                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support                                                            │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Realtek 8187 and 8187B USB support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                        < >   ADMtek ADM8211 support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Simulated radio testing tool for mac80211                                                │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Marvell 88W8xxx PCI/PCIe Wireless support                                                │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Atheros Wireless Cards (NEW)  --->                                                       │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                          │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                   │ │  

  │ │                        < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                               │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                                 │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Intel Wireless Wifi                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support                                                │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                   │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Softmac Prism54 support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                        < >   Ralink driver support  --->                                                              │ │  

  │ │                        < >   TI wl12xx driver support (NEW)  --->                                                     │ │  

  │ │                        < >   ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support 

```

how can i solve with 2.6.37-tuxonice?

----------

## luigi.malago

any idea?

luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

solved!

the module was hidden. i had to enabe "cfg80211"

i solved using make xconfig and looking for dependencies for ipw2200

----------

